# Moving to dubai, looking for Teaching assistant jobs in Dubai



## Ctrl freak (Dec 5, 2012)

Hiya, I'm new to this and have never been on a forum before, sounds a bit mad as I'm an It coordinator and technician but ive never had the need to use them before, so I apologise now if I get anything wrong, but please point me in the right direction if I do.
I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice: I am moving out to dubai in August 2013 with my husband and two children for his work and wanted to find some work for myself that fits around my childrens school hours. For the last 7 years i have been working as a Teaching Assistant, IT coordinator, IT technician and Senior Midday Supervisor in a Primary School and wanted to try and find a Teaching Assistant job in a Dubai school. 
Are these sort of jobs available and if so where do I go to search for them?
I've looked around the forum and can't find anything specific for my question. Please can anyone help and point me in the right direction.
I've got loads of questions I want to ask, i keep looking through the threads but I'm really not sure where to start, so i thought I'd start off with this and see if I can get my head round forum rules and etiquette. 
Thank you in advance for any help gratefully received.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

First up, welcome to the forum.
Second, I hope you have been looking at the right section of the forum - the section where you have posted this thread is the Sandpit, which is the general chit chat section of the forum. The main "serious" area is here Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

I do think that you will have quite a few opportunities working with schools here. Gems Education is the largest (and for profit) chain of schools here. Check out their website. You could also google a list of schools in Dubai and look at their websites in the career section. Good luck!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are TA jobs here, but the pay isn't up to much. Suggest you contact schools directly to find out if they have any vacancies.


----------



## rak8871 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi 

I work as as TA in a GEMS school and tbh the pay is well under 5k pm! The only good thing is that it fits around the kids school hrs and you get the hols! 
You should approach the school's directly as there are so many TA posts that are vacant!


----------



## hzaouali (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Ctrl Freek, welcome to the forum, I'm new too!

I think you will find what you need on teacherjobs.ae

I hope it helps,

Good luck,
H.


----------

